# Crew Available - Wed. Nights in Annapolis



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone racing on Wednesday nights in annapolis? I'm available to crew.

Lots of cruising experience and some one design racing experience ( mostly trim ).

But I can razzen up the mizzen fratz with the best of them.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

You may want to check out Spin Sheet's crew listings. It's set up to pair crew with boat and vice versa.

SpinSheet - Crew Listings


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Also might want to move this to the Crew Wanted area.


----------



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, I've been on that list for a while. I even went to the Spin Sheet Crew Party last week. It was a lot of fun and I made some great contacts and landed a crew position on a J/105 but he doesn't do any Wednesday night races.


----------



## rower (May 25, 2004)

BAH,

You may only be interested in opportunities to crew on the Severn / AYC / EYC. If so, best of luck.

If you are willing to venture a bit further north to Severna Park, I race on the Magothy River. My crew could benefit from another experienced racer.

Let me know if you are interested and I will forward you details.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rower-

You might want to change your handle, if it is your current e-mail address, since it will probably get picked up by a spammer's spambot...and harvested.


----------

